# First Official Game thread of the season - [email protected] -10/30/2002



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*First Official Game thread of the season - [email protected] -30/10/2002*

Gentlemen... (and Gentleladies) 

Start your engines


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

There are some interesting matchups in this game. With Donyell Marshall at PF, we now have a guy who can guard Antoine Walker out on the perimeter. Tyson struggles guarding shooters out in space, always getting in foul trouble. A big key will be Donyell denying Walker the ball. The Celts have no proven PG and Walker is probably their best ball handler. We need to get after Delk and Shammond Williams and try to force them into some poor decisions. On the flipside, Delk is pretty strong defensively so Jwill and Crawford will have to bring their "A" games. 

Erik Williams and Rose will be matched up, a big advantage for the Bulls. Williams isn't exactly a defensive stopper and he doesn't have much of an offensive game so Rose won't be expending a lot of energy on D (ok, insert smartass joke here).

Curry should put up some good numbers with Vin Baker playing center. I would like to see Tyson get some minutes at Center as well. Tony Battie is a pretty good shot blocker coming off the bench.

Paul Pierce usually terrorizes us. I'm curious to see who Cartwright has on him most of the night. Hassell is giving up about 3 inches to Pierce, a tough matchup. I really liked some of ERob's defensive efforts during the preseason. I would like to see him get a shot at Pierce too. 

Can't wait to see the game :rbanana: , Go Bulls!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Defensively, I like to have Marshall on A. Walker and Chandler on Pierce. Hassell is overrate on defense but I like to see how Pierce will fare a guy with 5 inches on him in addition to equal speed and agility.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Defensively, I like to have Marshall on A. Walker and Chandler on Pierce. Hassell is overrate on defense but I like to see how Pierce will fare a guy with 5 inches on him in addition to equal speed and agility.


Chandler on Pierce? Have you heard of the words "no chance" before? Chandler would foul out in a matter of minutes.

I'd put Chandler on E. Williams, since he plays in the post anyway. Marshall on Walker is a good matchup, but Walker will most likely still have his way. Pierce is unguardable one-on-one, so doubling him as soon as he touches the ball will probably be the best way to go.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*My opinion*

Curry on Baker
Chandler on Battie

Curry's bulk will limit what Baker can do on the inside. Baker probably could out muscle/out fat Chandler in the post.

Chandler on Battie would be a good defensive matchup. Chandler could roam a little bit here.

Marshall on Walker
Chandler on Walker

Marshall is our best bet to go against Walker. Id put Chandler on him too, so that Chander can learn how to play against quicker 4's(KMart, Walker, etc.) Plus, Chandler might be able to do something against Walker.........Might

Robinson on Pierce
Hassell on Pierce

Robinson doesnt surrender the heigth and could match up well against Peirce. Hassell is also good defender, but we would lose out in the post as Pierce would take him inside.

Rose on E.Williams
Crawford/Hassell on Williams

Rose doesn't have to worry about "locking down" Williams. All he has to do is stay in front. Hassell/Crawford could also work well here.

J.Williams on S Williams- Jay could disrupt the flow of the Celtic offense. This would play to our advantage by putting the rookie on S Williams.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hassell is OVERRATED???*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Defensively, I like to have Marshall on A. Walker and Chandler on Pierce. Hassell is overrate on defense but I like to see how Pierce will fare a guy with 5 inches on him in addition to equal speed and agility.


Can you say, Vince Carter, Tracy McGrady? No way is Hassell overrated on defense. I believe BC considers him his defensive stopper against 2 guards and MOST Smaller SF's in the league. I wish the rest of this team was as tenacious as Trenton on defense! He is a pit bull...you know, just a hair under a certain "Rottie", I know on defense? :grinning:


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

Walker and Pierce are streak shooters. Take them out of their rhythem and control the boards and the Bulls win. The key is when Walker hits his first three. Then you need to double team him and remove his spot(s). Pierce tend to let Walker score early, but if he hits a three early then he will keep on doing it till you stop him or he loses the feel. Pierce is the more dangerous of the two, because of his ability to drive and draw fouls. Suggest that double teaming with a small guy who can take the charge on the drive and a big guy that can alter a shot. A combination of Chandler and Hassel could be very effective.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Here are my "keys" to the game for the Bullies!

1. Nuetralize Pierce and Walker. If Hassell, Rose, and ERob can hold Pierce to 20pts and Rose can score 20-25 pts, we will have neutralized Peirce. If Donyell, can hold his own against Walker, then Walker will be a virtual non-factor.

2. Low post scoring. We need to feed the ball down low to Curry, Marshall, and Fizer as much as we possible can. I don't believe that Boston doesn't match up with our big men. If we can get Baker in foul trouble ... all the better.

3. Perimeter D. Boston lives and dies from the arc. The Bulls ability to defend against the 3 pointer is critical to their success.

4. Production from the point. Betweem Crawford and JWill, they'll need to knock down the open shots when given the chance. Pushing the ball up the court often should be a top priority against this slower half-court oriented team. JWill and JC need to push the ball up and find a way to reward the big guys in transistion.

5. Lastly, rebounding! Whichever team controls the glass, will win the game. Securing defensive boards means limited shots for the Celts and grabbing offensive boards means 2nd chance ops. There should be no excuse for why the Bulls shouldn't outboard the Celtics.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

I just moved out to Boston, and I've had the chance to see a few Celtics pre-season games, including my first in-person view of MJ last week. 

First of all, Baker is coming off the bench, and not getting too many minutes at that. People here are seeing what the rest of the league saw in that trade--so far they got ripped off. He's having problems finding his role on the team, so that leaves Battie to log the majority of the minutes. Sundov has played quite a bit too and looks very lanky and awkward but is a threat from 3. I'd love to see our PG push it up the floor when he's in and get it to Chandler on the break.

Delk gets the start at PG, but neither he nor Shammond has really won the competition. Delk is the better defender while Williams looks better offensively. 

I haven't seen Eric Williams do much of anything really. This matchup favors Jalen by a wide margin.

Walker: I'm not really sure how he puts up the numbers that he does. You can't argue with his all around play (except maybe for his pension to put up a ton of threes). He looks a little heftier this year and has always looked a little robotic handling the ball to me. I like Marshall's chances of containing him. 

Pierce: All I can say is wow. This guy is a top 5 or 6 talent in the NBA. He hits shots, has the deceptive moves, and can take over a game. I'd give Hassell and ERob a chance to see what they can do against him, but odds are that we will need to double team him. I'd make Eric Williams beat us on any rotations. 

I'd go with a lineup of Crawford, Hassell, Rose, Marshall, Curry. Our offense should come from down low. I like our bench of JWill, ERob, Fizer, and Chandler to either widen a lead (hopefully) or narrow a deficit. I think Chandler and Fizer can do something against their second unit.

Go Bulls!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Oh man. Im gettin goosebumps just thinkin about this. The first time I get to write my ideal gameplan for something meaningful.

JWill needs to forget that he is a rookie and play the game he knows how to play. This is his first NBA game.


Keys to the game 
1. Jay/Jamal not letting Delk/S. Williams get shots to fall on offense. Delk is the type of guy that can either be a non factor in a basketball game or he can light you up. If we keep these 2 out of the rhythm then we should be able to outperform them on the offensive end.

2. Jalen Rose plays good team defense when needed. Hassell and Erob need to stay focused and realize Pierce will get his points but dont let him completely light it up. If they can find a way to get Rose more points than Pierce we are in good shape.

3. Marshall needs to not give Walker ANY open baskets. If he catches fire he can make this game look easy. There is no excuse for Marshall to give up rebounds to Walker. If he can play tough D on Antione then mission accomplished.

4. Give Curry the ball. Vin Baker is way outmatched here. IMO this trade was stupid because Vin cannot play center, even in the east. He will be outmatched all season long.

I dont think Tyson Chandler matches up well against Boston at this point in time. He will get minutes regardless. Fizer would be a good option on offense against Walker but on Defense I think Baxter would be the better back up to guard him. My favored line up would be

Bulls 

PG - Williams, Crawford
SG - Rose, Hassell
SF - Robinson, Hassell
PF - Marshall, Chandler(he will struggle at the 4 in this game)
C - Curry, Chandler

I dont expect Fizer to get much PT in this game if the line-up is the way I have it. Cartwright has said he wants to keep a consistant starting line up though so Chandler may end up starting. I believe Chandler will have a good season but against Boston he could be the weak link.

It takes alot of mental toughness and you have to play on a game by game basis to beat teams that are better than u on paper. If we stay focused the entire 48 minutes I think we can not only beat boston but anybody.

This season will definitally be just as much mental development as physical. I think the bulls will pull this one off and start the season on a high note.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Pierce is the best inside player and I think one of the best driving players in the league 

I think the key to beating Boston is to let them play where they think their strengths are - let them bomb the crapper out of downtown. Still pressure them out on the perimeter but really collapse it all inside to protect against Pierce driving it in when their shot is not falling as much as what they would like from outside 

Let them take as many lower percentage shots from outside as they like . They still like to think they can make them - let them try


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

In light of what I just said above a line up of Rose,Hassell,ERob,Marshall and Curry could be interesting with Hassell and ERob doubling Pierce and with Hassell scrambling to cover EWilliams 

Rose on Delk

Curry on Battie/Baker 

Marshall on Walker 

Bottom line is we have to scamble in the open court - if they get us on the break and are able to get into a rhytym as Faust pointed out and score easy transition points , we are screwed

If we can disrupt their fluidity in the open court and force them to take shots from outside on slower set plays .... that could be the key


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Celtics by 11, 103 to 92. If I'm +/- 5 points, you all owe me a taco!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Celtics by 15.

They are going to come out with something to prove and though they are weaker at PG this year, the Bulls are hardly the team to take advantage of that weakness.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Bulls by 6....*

105-99.....

Trail going into fourth, but the Bulls depth finally wears the Celtics down. Rose, Marshall, Curry proved to be too much. ERob and Hassell split time in checking Pierce, Baxter and Marshall contian 'Toine.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I just got my tickets in the mail for the game... for all of you closely watching the crowd shots on the tube, I'll be the man in the sea of green dressed in a Jerry Krause Halloween costume. 

BCH: Although the Bulls are hardly the team to take advantage of the C's lack of depth, they are also not really the type of team an organization makes statements against... when I think "statement games" I think Lakers, Mavs, Kings... etc. Who knows maybe the Bulls will catch the C's sleeping.

Bulls 104- 97: Paul Pierce forgets his team is playing. Tyson screams and gets a T. Neither JWILL or Craw passes. Vin Baker and Twoine Walker eat Batie... 

CCCP, the eternal optimist, wins two of those nasty taco's on Burger King's dollar menu that re-define the loosest description of Mexican food.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The first game of the season is always a candidate for a statement game.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Bulls by 6....*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 105-99.....
> 
> Trail going into fourth, but the Bulls depth finally wears the Celtics down. Rose, Marshall, Curry proved to be too much. ERob and Hassell split time in checking Pierce, Baxter and Marshall contian 'Toine.


the bulls don't have that great of depth and there is no way an undersized PF will be able to contain Walker Lonny Baxter can not guard Toine Celtics by 13


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Bulls by 6....*



> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> the bulls don't have that great of depth and there is no way an undersized PF will be able to contain Walker Lonny Baxter can not guard Toine Celtics by 13


I thought Walker moved to the 3 so Baker could play the 4?

BTW, Curry is going to make Battie cry.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Bulls by 6....*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought Walker moved to the 3 so Baker could play the 4?
> ...


The Celtics would have moved Toine but Baker was doing so poorly in preseaon so the lineup will be:

PG- Delk
SG- Pierce
SF- E. Williams:rocket: he's horrible
PF- Walker :grinning: 
C- Battie w/Baker coming off the bench:sour: 

Your right Curry might kill them but, not if he fouls out of the game in the first quarter.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Lizzy's Key to the Game*

1. Please don't let Paul Pierce turn the game into a lay-up line. 

The only way the Bulls have a shot is if Pierce isn't able to score at will in the paint. In other words - Curry has to worry about Pierce as much as he does Battie and Sundov.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> CCCP, the eternal optimist, wins two of those nasty taco's on Burger King's dollar menu that re-define the loosest description of Mexican food.


LOL.

OT: Out of sheer curiosity I had two of those friggin' BK tacos the other night. I was wrecked for a day and a half. Buyer beware.




VD


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Bulls by 6....*



> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> the bulls don't have that great of depth and there is no way an undersized PF will be able to contain Walker Lonny Baxter can not guard Toine Celtics by 13


Not out on the perimeter at least 

I expect Marshall to play around 35 minutes and to be on Walker for the most part with Chandler covering limited minutes on him .

I expect Chandler to alternate at Center with Curry - you can get away with that against the Celts


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Lizzy's Key to the Game*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 1. Please don't let Paul Pierce turn the game into a lay-up line.
> 
> The only way the Bulls have a shot is if Pierce isn't able to score at will in the paint. In other words - Curry has to worry about Pierce as much as he does Battie and Sundov.


Never fear, Lizzy. I'm guessing that Pierce is going to have to deal with a tag team comprised of Hassell and Robinson. Hassell will make PP work. If PP's scoring over Hassell you'll see the 6'9" Robinson force PP to add a little more arc to his shot. Either way, whatever PP gets he will have earned.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*the Date on this Official thread had me puzzled...*

as I believe the game is tonight...the 30TH? Bulls 95, Celtics......uh.....90!

I look for a good opening game for Jay and Donyell!:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thirty five minutes until game time. Thirty two wins is what i think we will get. We will lose some close games because of youth and because of just missing the last shot! Similar to Marshalls miss against Phoenix.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I just hope we're in the majority of our games and have a chance to win in the 4th.. I don't want to see 15-30 pt blow outs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

For those who want to listen to the game, here is what i am listening to. 

http://radio.sportingnews.com/boston/


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

trueblue why not listen to ESPN CHICAGO? Don't they have Internet broadcasts?? I would think it would be better listning to the Bulls guys..


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Does the Chicago station do live broadcasts?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they havent carried the games over the internet for over a year now. I have been hunting for espn league pass audio like they had last year but cant find it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they do... I have never used it before because I live in chicago and can just listen to it.. I can try and find a link though


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This pregame show would be better if they had Electric Slim's band in house instead of these guys!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice words from Obrien. He said we could make a run for the playoffs.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Is everyone ready? I know I am. I guess I am a sadistic person to look forward to another upcoming Bulls season. One of these years they might actually turn the corner.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow 7-0 and running!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

You got to be kiddin me, Fred Hoiberg is the first guy off the bench?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose two quick fouls


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Curry is a ghost.....*

Chandler cannot hit a freethrow(1-4), Rose has two fouls in the first 5 minutes, Jay has one foul.....was up 9-0....now is 14-13 Celts...hassell looks like ......the bad word!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Bulls lost their composure on the offfensive end once Jalen picked up that 2 nd foul. I still don't understand why ERob or Marshall wasn't the first player off the bench and move Hassell over to 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall playing center? Or is it fizer?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*6 turnovers in 9 minutes??*

not gonna get a win that way...geez, EROB hit a jumper? wow!!celts ball....we're down 22-18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i know bama. 6 t/o shows our youth. But i like what the announcers are saying about our team. Nice things.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Why does the 4 get the ball on the free throw line? Seeing that drives me feekin nuts.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*well, lets see...after one quarter*

the Bulls are down by SIX...32-26....fizer cannot find his butt with both hands.....and crawford ain't done jack....best player so far has to be chandler....EROB has two baskets..one was off an air ball that fizer threw up....fizer looks like cowcrap.:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer does have three rebounds. But yeah, he is way off on his shooting. 

We are shooting well. 6 points down without Rose, not too bad.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*IS BILL the only one asleep???*

WHY are the starters on the bench when the celts starters have rested and are back on the court??????? why is FIZER still in there???????? WHY IS EROB STILL IN THERE??????

we are now down by 9!!!! GET THE STARTERS BACK IN THE GAME BILL!!! geez!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bama,

Lord knows I am not a Fizer defender but if he gets boards and plays help defense, I'd keep him in there. 4 boards and a block is what I want out of a 4.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If anyone still thinks ERob can play the 2, I have this game on tape and I'll send it to them. Pierce is leaving Eddie in the dust.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls are imploding, yet again..*

paul pierce is not GOD....someone needs to learn how to double team and get back to toine....this is gonna be a celtic blowout if corrections are not made...the only defending erob can do is push a guy outta bounds...geez louise. Bulls down by 12!!!.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Dang


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*my point, is, fizer is NOT a starter*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Bama,
> 
> Lord knows I am not a Fizer defender but if he gets boards and plays help defense, I'd keep him in there. 4 boards and a block is what I want out of a 4.


yet the celt starters have rested and are back in the game....BILL is keeping the starters outta the game TOO long...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

42-34...

from the sounds of things over internet radio, Pierce sounds like he's playing against a bunch of overgrown 6 year olds. scoring pretty much any time he decides he wants to put a ball through a metal hoop.  


i know Pierce is a super talent, but ERob aparently can't even keep in the same gym as Paul...


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

chandler just got a technical foul for arguing a pushing foul away from the ball its 43-36 pierce is 7-10 and jay williams is starting to heat up


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Now we're cookin'...*

Jay and Chandler startin' to get it on!!!! down by 3!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are back in the game!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

J will took a charge!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*jalen Rose needs to do more passing...*

as his offensive prowess is not available tonight....he stinks! Jay takes an offensive foul on pierce....BOTH celt announcer say "NO WAY" that was a foul....uh. tom.....yes it was!!! Bulls down by 8...little more than two minutes in the half...49-41


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: jalen Rose needs to do more passing...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> as his offensive prowess is not available tonight....he stinks! Jay takes an offensive foul on pierce....BOTH celt announcer say "NO WAY" that was a foul....uh. tom.....yes it was!!! Bulls down by 8...little more than two minutes in the half...49-41


More passing? Bama he has 6 assists!!


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

the refs just gave them two questionable charge calls score is 51-43 and for once vin baker is doing something


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Whats the score and time, dam Dawsons Creek came on and I have to record it for my wife, I really need to get one of those tv recorder things.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

halftime 51-45 jay williams is doing good pierce has 18 points


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*51-45 celts at half*

Jay....6pts, 4reb and 4 ast...not bad...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> J will took a charge!!


Jay Will took a charge on Paul Pierce. The offensive foul got called on Pierce. WOW!!! MArginal call too (under the basket)....

This is a first for a rook... but hey the refs know who Jay is.. so this definitely work in our favor =)

NIce first half for Jay.


VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*you need to buy another tv friend!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> Whats the score and time, dam Dawsons Creek came on and I have to record it for my wife, I really need to get one of those tv recorder things.


Jay looks good, chandler looks good, eddie is still a ghost, erob has maybe 6 points....marshall...so so...where is baxter??? jamal.....jamal who?:grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler had a nice half. Got called for taunting Walker... though i suspect this 'talk' has gone on for a while (think Hoops in the summer too). Chandler played pretty good D against Walker, block one shot, and made lots of Celts adjust their shots.



VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yes Celtics pierce is a star! Many teams will have no answer for him. 

E rob is our leading rebounder and has 8 points. 

I like what williams has done. 

If anyone had told me that rose had three points at halftime and we would be down by only 6 points i would not agree with them. But thats the case!! 

Chandler looking good on offense. Curry hasnt showed up.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

this first few weeks worth of games is going to make or break Jamal Crawford's future with the Bulls... in the NBA...


now, we are one full half into an 82 game season, and Crawford only had a whopping 6 minutes on court...

but, he hasn't exactly distinguished himself so far, while Jay, in 19 minutes has made a little bit of an impact on the game so far.

if this trend continues... (trend?! who am i kidding... 24 minutes into a season, and I'm discerning trends!!)

:laugh: 

okay nevermind, I like what Jay has done so far. I'm... hopeful for Crawford... I can say little else at this point.


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Pierce is having his way, nice interior defense boys...amaing they're only down 6. Celts missed a lot of open looks, Bulls need to right the ship defensively. E-Rob looked good, Jay started to assert himself late in the half.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Well Jammer..

you may have to shelve your conspiracy theories on ERob


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

im please with chandlers play. Could hit fts a little better. 

OT. Kwame Brown: 11points 12 rebounds first half.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

From here on out, let's just draft guys coming out of Duke  

Jay has a sweet jumper and once he learns how to d up he will be on th court for 40 minutes a night. 

Fizer played a good first half, Chandler could be difference maker, where's Eddy? Did he register a stat?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

agreed outkast. We are lucky to be down by only 6. They missed shots they normally hit.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*During the halftime...*

crawford, Rose, fizer and curry need to take turns pulling each others head outta their respective behinds!!!

I wanna see baxter in there too!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*fizer??? yeah, it would have been if he was not*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> From here on out, let's just draft guys coming out of Duke
> 
> Jay has a sweet jumper and once he learns how to d up he will be on th court for 40 minutes a night.
> ...


...doing his michael ruffin impression!!! this guy could not find the hoop if it had HAIR around it!!! (that was okay, wasn't it? )LOL


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

To be fair, the Bulls missed a lot of open shots as well, and they do hold the rebounding and assists edge. Since no one else will, props to Hoiberg for filling in while Rose was in foul trouble:yes:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bama,

Fizer can score, even if he hasn't shown it tonight,what I haven't witnessed is him doing the intangibles. If he can consentrate on playing d and getting boards, I'll be happy with his play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh no!! We never showed up for the second half!! Flat


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Boy, good start to the 3rd quarter..eh?*

7-0 run by boston..Bulls down by 13????? here, we go.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*hell, I can score IF I hit the rim and it falls in..*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Bama,
> 
> Fizer can score, even if he hasn't shown it tonight,what I haven't witnessed is him doing the intangibles. If he can consentrate on playing d and getting boards, I'll be happy with his play.


...fizer is missing the freecking rim...I do not think he has drawn iron yet.....michael ruffin impersonators, we do NOT need!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

did Chandler get called for ANTOTHER Technical...

for the same reason as the first??!?!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shouldn't Rose be scoring some points?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler out of the game. He was playing good.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Both sides just trading 3-pters!!!!*

Bulls down by 7 in the third..with 5 something to go!!!:upset:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

JAY WILLIAMS!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The way the announcers are talking about Blount, we should trade him tomorrow 

(He played 2 years with the bulls when jordan retired, no rings, 3 years with the lakers, traded before they won)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are are still fighting!!! Down by four


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have played good D on Walker.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I see he still has not learned..*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> chandler out of the game. He was playing good.


to keep his freecking MOUTH SHUT!!! He probably just cost the bulls THIS game.....thanks tyson..big mouth!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has no rebounds in 12 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: I see he still has not learned..*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> to keep his freecking MOUTH SHUT!!! He probably just cost the bulls THIS game.....thanks tyson..big mouth!


yep. He needs to!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Tommy Heinsohn is an JOKE!!!!!!!*

he says...."boy these bulls, for a TERRIBLE team, they're getting all the calls!!!" what a biased scumsucking pig!!!:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html#

I think this is bulls' announcers.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Boy I will tell ya Jamal...*

The best, well hell, the ONLY thing you do well, is, SLAP the ball as soon as you get it in bounds...what a joke...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html#
> 
> I think this is bulls' announcers.


Thanks. I will sign up for it after this game!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will sign up for it after this game!!


I'm listening live for free right now. No sign up.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Boy I will tell ya Jamal...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> The best, well hell, the ONLY thing you do well, is, SLAP the ball as soon as you get it in bounds...what a joke...


It's free right now it seems.... I prefer Bulls announcers anyways so I'm listening to that now


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*84-80*

BULLS STILL HAVE A CHANCE!!! darn tyson!!!!:upset:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

To be honest I didn't like the signing of Blount but I have to admit, Corey plays the best help defense on the Bulls roster. 
To be down by only 4 in the 4th has me thinking Rose will pull this game off.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*IF HE cannot.....EDDIE CURRY*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> To be honest I didn't like the signing of Blount but I have to admit, Corey plays the best help defense on the Bulls roster.
> To be down by only 4 in the 4th has me thinking Rose will pull this game off.


needs to step up and DO SOMETHING!~!!!!:upset:


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Tommy Heinsohn is an JOKE!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> he says...."boy these bulls, for a TERRIBLE team, they're getting all the calls!!!" what a biased scumsucking pig!!!:upset:


He's been crying through the whole telecast. "They're gonna call another one of our offensive fouls?!!" "Jalen traveled just like 'Twan!!!" Hard to believe this guy was a coach. Its one thing to be a homer and another to be completely unintelligent about the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm enjoying this game. Celtics haven't pulled away, Bulls are not out of it - by any stretch. 3 Qs of competitive ball.

Too many turnovers, or we'd be the ones pulling away.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Anybody else think that was a bad substitution (Crawford for Williams) at the end of the 3rd? 

Could Crawford look any worse tonight? JWill looks like a stud. 

Interesting to see the post-mortem posts by those who thought JC should have been starting...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*hahaha I love it....Tommy Heinsohn..*

three second foul on the celts..."Ahh give me a break", tommy says...about to choke on his slobber!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill 6-8, 5reb, 6 AST, 13 PTs

Rose 18 Pts, 9 ast

Chandler 13 pts, 3 reb

Marshall 8 pts, 6 reb

ERob 10 pts, 6 reb

Crawford 0-4FG, 0-4 3PTFG, 1 reb, 3 ast, 0 pts


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose has 21....*

87-84 Celtics...with 9:00 to go....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*91-87...*

with 8:11 left....celts ball.....bulls do not have much of an inside game....thanks tyson...thanks eddie...all the celts have to do is basically shut down rose at this point...why is BAXTER not playing...this guy is a monster!!!!!:upset:

we need:

Jay williams
Jalen Rose
Donyell Marshall
Lonnie Baxter
Corie Blount

to end the game!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 36 Reb, Celtics 23


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Where's Fizer?:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wonderful. Two down!!! We are out rebounding them badly!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*fizer is doing fine..leave him alone....*

MY question is, where is Jay Williams...???:rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*5:21 left guys!!!*

TIE GAME 91 all......


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm listening live for free right now. No sign up.


I think its a pay service. Probably giving away first week free like DirecTv does with League Pass.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Finally I can watch the game again, and they're tied.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose and Marshall are doing what we expect. JWill is having a fine 1st NBA game.

This team may be a lot stronger than people think. When some of the guys aren't coming through, enough of the other guys are.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: fizer is doing fine..leave him alone....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> MY question is, where is Jay Williams...???:rbanana:


Crawford obviously is giving us nothing. What is Bill thinking?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Marshall is doing it with Jalen...*

oops...did that sound right???? lol Still say...jay, jalen, donyell, lonnie and blount should finish the game!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Roll me a blount*

The Bulls are in this game being lead by Jalen, Marshall and Blount


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Looks like the Bulls have finally figured out that you have to play PHYSICAL defense. If Pierce wants to take it inside, then make the sucka pay! :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston announcers say get the bulls now. Because by the end of the year they will be much better than now!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

relax -- there's still some time to go in this game.

unless Crawford starts making some serious stuff happen, I expect jay Williams to be on the floor for the final stretch (say last 4 minutes)

doubt we'll see any Baxter this game...
Curry... well -- why didn't he take more shots??
Fizer... next game... maybe.

let's hope Marshall and Blount are enough of a frontcourt


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

What happened to Tyson ?

Did he get double T'd and ejected ?

If so he has to be much smarter than that


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*last three times down the court..*

miss..miss...turnover.. down by again... 3:40 left...bulls ball....time out!!! 93-91!!!


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Marshall is looking great.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> What happened to Tyson ?
> 
> Did he get double T'd and ejected ?
> ...


yes FJ two Ts!! The second was a dunk where he hung on the rim


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah, he did....early in the third I think*



> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> What happened to Tyson ?
> 
> Did he get double T'd and ejected ?
> ...


we sure could use him right about now...what a little....#$%^& he is!!!!:upset:


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

No moral victories :sour: 

C'mon, guys, win the frickin' game! :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, Bulls Fans!

:jump:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

F Jerzy --

that is exactly, precisely what happened to Tyson...

got called for a Technical for doing the same thing twice - silly over-emotional taunting.

let's face it. the biggest problem tyson has in the NBA right now is that he's 20 years old.

:wave:

let's hope that being 22 or 23 is not a problem...


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Trenton hits a three, yyeesss.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*96-93 BULLS!!!!!*

2:00 left...celts ball...TIME OUT!!!!


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Exit Crawford (ok a lil earlier)...clutch steal by JWill....3 by Hassell 96-93!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

HASSELL!!! 3!!!

bulls are leading!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

96-93 Bulls!
:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hassell three!!!!


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Can't wait to hear Heinsohn crying when they lose...


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Bulls lead!!!

:gbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:laugh: All four of us at once!! :rbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

we are just incorrigable, aren't we


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, JWill to the line...this ain't Indiana!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> we are just incorrigable, aren't we


:starwars:


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Maybe it is...0-2

Boston announcers said JWill has gotten every break tonight


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Trenton 3, yyeesss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another three!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*1:00 left...99-96 Bulls and the ball*

Bulls might WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Just make one Jay.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Come on jay! Hit one of these!!!


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Darn it.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Here come the JWill choked posts....

0-4 in the last minute!!!

Shaq-esque


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

0-5....


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Jay William, the pg Shaq at the free throw line.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*YOU KNOW WHATS COMING NEXT!!!*

three point shot....foul them before they can shoot it guys!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would foul them before they get set to shoot the three.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Was Jalen shaking his head when JWill missed?


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

BULLS WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

BREAK UP THE BULLS!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*we win!!!!*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> BULLS WIN!!!!!!


HELL YEAHHH!!!!!!!

Go Bulls.




VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

V I C T O R Y


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

wow.



WOW.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang! Jay and Chandler need to work on their fts!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes! Go Bulls! Theres no way we cant win at least 30 games this year!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*WHAT A GAME!!!!*

I LOVE IT!!!...now will SOMEONE please wipe the tears and spit off tommy heinsohns mike!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*you got that right pal~*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Dang! Jay and Chandler need to work on their fts!!


...and tyson needs to work on his mouth and acting like a monkey!!! GREAT GAME!!!!:grinning: :rbanana: :grinning: :rbanana: :grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Time to go take in a Vin Diesel movie to celebrate.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: WHAT A GAME!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> I LOVE IT!!!...now will SOMEONE please wipe the tears and spit off tommy heinsohns mike!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I glad I didn't have to listen to him, for the game.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

before the game a lot of the celts fan were saying shammond williams would torch Jwill. Wonder what they are saying now :laugh: 

Of course I also predicted that eddy would drop 20 . . . wonder where he went to this game?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*HEY VD!!!!!!*

....only 44 more to go....pal! or a playoff spot, right?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls shut down Pierce late in the game. He got stuck on 28 pts., and finished with 28.

The guy that shut him down hit a few clutch 3's, too


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Tommy Heinsohn is insane.

"Puwall Peeus was manhandled!"


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Time to go take in a Vin Diesel movie to celebrate.


LOL.

Just saw Knockaround Guys, not too bad. Vin was good, the others...eh... not so good.

Triple-X, another eh... but entertaining.

FnF is still my favorite....


GO BULLS!!!!!




VD


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

Where the heck did Curry disappear to in that game?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls shut down Pierce late in the game. He got stuck on 28 pts., and finished with 28.
> 
> The guy that shut him down hit a few clutch 3's, too


Was it Hassell defending him? I missed the last parts


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls shut down Pierce late in the game. He got stuck on 28 pts., and finished with 28.
> 
> The guy that shut him down hit a few clutch 3's, too


Props to Hassell...

14 pts, blocked Pierce in the 4th Q..... and Pierce was never the same after that. A couple HUGE threes too!



VD


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

naaah, I'd say something like that if I were a Celt's fan...


especially in losing to chicago...

but, that's only cause nobody realizes just yet that the bulls are a much improved team from last year


This chicago bulls team is really going to benefit from guys like Marshall and Blount... ya gotta love tough, no-nonsense vets (in other words - the guy we thought we might get in Charles Oakley)


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL.
> ...



Pitch Black is underrated, he was good in Boiler Room too.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

From what I saw Hassel and Rose were trapping him and they did a great job.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peter Vescey</b>!
> Where the heck did Curry disappear to in that game?


Bulls played small ball, Curry out and Blount and Marshall in. Closing lineup of Jay Wiliams, Hassell, Rose, Marshall and Blount.




VD


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Outkast</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Pitch Black is underrated, he was good in Boiler Room too.


Those are my two favorite Vin Diesel movies


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I've never been more proud.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls played small ball, Curry out and Blount and Marshall in. Closing lineup of Jay Wiliams, Hassell, Rose, Marshall and Blount.
> ...


Not really a small team.

Props to Cartwright. Da Man.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

One more:

:mob: 

At the bandshell in Lincoln Park


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Well golly gosh, gee wiz and goddamn

I proudly point out that I was the first to predict a win for the Bulls in the predictions of the "The first month" thread

What's with Jay and those free throws though

Marshall and Rose are big time

I give it up for Trent, Blount and ERob as well 

We are going to surprise people this season. I sense it.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

having only listened to the game... how did Eddie Robinson look out there... really??


his stats don't sound bad at all - 6 boards, 10pts on 50% shooting...

but what's the real story??


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

from what I saw (mid-3rd quarter to finish) I love what I saw from Jalen Rose, Trenton Hassell, and Donyell Marshall.

Jay Williams played very well, but he missed every free throw. He could've clinched the game earlier.

I'm upset Tyson Chandler got tossed early, but when I heard it was for taunting I knew that that was just Tyson's personality. I don't wanna see him get T's but I love his enthusiasm.

Curry only had 3 shots in 17 minutes???? Give him the ball!!!!

Jamal didn't look very comfortable at the point. He would always turn his back to the defender. Crawford looked like he had somethin to prove tonight, and he didnt prove much.


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

I was very pleased with E-Rob, took a few charges, was very active on the boards, specifically one sequence where he fought on the offensive glass and was rewarded with foul shots. He cleaned up a few errant shots as well, and his jumper looks alright.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Good win for the Bulls. Blount, Marshall, Rose and Hassell lead them down the stretch. Trenton knocked down some nice threes. 
But as good as the win is, it was enabled by the Celtics falling apart at the end. How Toine ever got a max deal is beyond me. They will never win with Walker hositing bricks from Martha's vineyard.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Did anyone else notice the increase in interior D when Blount went in. That was great to see. I love it!!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Two general observations:

--I hate it when Cartwright accommodates another team's weakness. The Bulls should have been POUNDING the ball into Curry tonight. Cartwright's solution? Simply don't play him. I know the small ball lineup performed well, but Curry should have had a nice amount of touches.

--I hate it when Cartwright plays into another team's strengths. The Bulls shouldn't play any zone, period, but if they absolutely have to, please don't make it against a team like Boston.

All in all, a great win. Jay Williams's free throw issues are alarming, but I'm glad he was in the game at the end as opposed to Crawford. Jay just does whatever it takes to get the job done (again, except for the free throw part).


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks outkast!


let's hope he stays healthy -- he may yet be a contributor!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Someone find that thread where we all predicted the wins*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Good win for the Bulls. Blount, Marshall, Rose and Hassell lead them down the stretch. Trenton knocked down some nice threes.
> But as good as the win is, it was enabled by the Celtics falling apart at the end. How Toine ever got a max deal is beyond me. They will never win with Walker hositing bricks from Martha's vineyard.


...and losses for this month!!! WHERE IS IT??? I KNOW I got the first one, thats why I wanna find it!!!! lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*you need to edit your language please?*



> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Well golly gosh, gee wiz and goddamn
> 
> I proudly point out that I was the first to predict a win for the Bulls in the predictions of the "The first month" thread
> ...


and I THINK I was the first...someone find the thread please???? LOL


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Two general observations:
> 
> --I hate it when Cartwright accommodates another team's weakness. The Bulls should have been POUNDING the ball into Curry tonight. Cartwright's solution? Simply don't play him. I know the small ball lineup performed well, but Curry should have had a nice amount of touches.
> ...



Curry was lost defensively, the Bulls put on the clamps with Marshall and Blount on the interior. I won't fault Cartwright for that, though your point is well taken: when he's in, feed him.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

I am not watching the game but the score seems to be pretty competitive. Is it that competitive? Can u tell me if u are watching the game?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Celtics by 15.
> 
> They are going to come out with something to prove and though they are weaker at PG this year, the Bulls are hardly the team to take advantage of that weakness.


ha ha ha ha ha

okay, seriously for a second -- this is a bulls board thread - OF COURSE we're gonna pick the bulls to win. if the bulls played the Lakers 82 times this year, us fans will pick the bulls to win 82 times


but, it's also fun to be rewarded sometimes...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Missed the game, but after reading this thread, feel like I saw it. Thanks, guys (and gals)!

Good to have Curry, Chandler, Crawdad, and Fizer all bite it and still come away with a season opening victory on the road. What will happen when they all bring their "A" games?

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: 

*Go Bulls!*


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha
> ...


Seriously. Like I was the only person to pick the Celtics. I should never pick against the Bulls. I once lost a bet involved with them and the Knicks. From now on I pick the Bulls every game to win big.


----------



## RATF (Oct 22, 2002)

That felt pretty good didn't it? Now 81 more to go!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Bulls by 6....*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 105-99.....
> 
> Trail going into fourth, but the Bulls depth finally wears the Celtics down. Rose, Marshall, Curry proved to be too much. ERob and Hassell split time in checking Pierce, Baxter and Marshall contian 'Toine.


Man, that *Wynn!* was pretty close. Edit out the Curry and Baxter comments and he's right on. Why didn't Big Bill play Baxter? That might just have been a rout, then....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*It was a wonderful game...sorry anyone..*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Missed the game, but after reading this thread, feel like I saw it. Thanks, guys (and gals)!
> 
> Good to have Curry, Chandler, Crawdad, and Fizer all bite it and still come away with a season opening victory on the road. What will happen when they all bring their "A" games?
> ...


could not see it..but I would not wish anyone having to hear tommy heinsohn..EVER!!! He is a biased....ahem...jerk. chandler had a really good game and had he kept his composure, this game might not have been as close as it was.....really. bite me tommy heinsohn!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

this was a well deserved win. Many people contributed!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*I must commend you*

On that win, I am a sixer fan, but when i checked the box scores i was impressed at your defeating of a ver ygood taem in the celtics. 

Better worship it cuz ur not gonna get this feeling anymore 

JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSt kidding,  . I beleieve the Bulls could win over 30 this year, and Jalens play from the box score looked good, 21 - 11, and Jay WIlls, 11 - 7- 7 , nice stats.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: 

'nuff said !


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Jay WIlls, 11 - 7- 7 , nice stats.


Thats 13, 7, and 7 buddy (jk)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Way to go Bulls! I listened to the game while I was studying and just took this short break to say they played great. Very impressive.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

......and so the Bulls finish the evening tied for second in the league....


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: you need to edit your language please?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> and I THINK I was the first...someone find the thread please???? LOL


Get real - I am the one who started the thread


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

MAn what a game. They can't keep doing this to me ..coming from behind thing".
what's up w/ Tyson??? Bill has to address his taunting issues!!
JWill still has his head at that lost from Duke last season when he's at the FT line!! I hope he gets that straight otherwise he showed up bg tonight.
Hassell is the MAN!!! Jalen, I expected his stats but Hassel shined tonught! I love this kid's hard-nose attitude.
They were prepared for Curry tonight. they didn't let him touch the ball but we still WON!!!
YAHOOOOO!!!!:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson's second technical foul was for hanging on the rim too long.

I didn't see it, but it doesn't seem like a head-case issue.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Tyson's second technical foul was for hanging on the rim too long.
> 
> I didn't see it, but it doesn't seem like a head-case issue.


Wrong, Tyson's second technical was for taunting after a dunk.

I saw it, and Tyson has to learn to generate his intensity via other means and methods.


----------



## bmckay (Jul 15, 2002)

His second t was for complaining about his first.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously. Like I was the only person to pick the Celtics. I should never pick against the Bulls. I once lost a bet involved with them and the Knicks. From now on I pick the Bulls every game to win big.


Hmm... I remember that well.  

---

On a side note, Williams missing those FTs was a GOOD thing. 
Remember when Kobe first came up and airballed all of those 3s in the playoffs against Utah? That because the ultimate motivation for him, and I hope Jay takes this the same way.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Two general observations:
> 
> --I hate it when Cartwright accommodates another team's weakness. The Bulls should have been POUNDING the ball into Curry tonight. Cartwright's solution? Simply don't play him. I know the small ball lineup performed well, but Curry should have had a nice amount of touches.


Curry has to do better at getting himself into position to recieve the ball so that a toss into the post doesn't become a gamble. He let Battie front him all night long.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry has to do better at getting himself into position to recieve the ball so that a toss into the post doesn't become a gamble. He let Battie front him all night long.


His Teamates also play a part, my friend. They need to swing the ball around to the other side to take advantage if the other teams center is going to front Curry. The Bulls did a piss poor job of that all night. Battie fronted Curry all night and the Bulls NEVER took advantage of it. Excellent gameplan by the Celtics. POOR counteraction by the Bulls.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats true.

Tyson showed me something tonight. Where did that footwork come from?

He and Eddy have yet to have big games togather...


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

OH yeah branded!

Before Tyson was tossed, he showed a nice little fake-left, spin-right jumper. He tried it 3times, made 2. I thought to myself... where did that come from!?!? But I like it!!!

As for not having big games together... well... we got 81 more to hope for that!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I see the potential in Erob tooo...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> Wrong, Tyson's second technical was for taunting after a dunk.
> ...


This is what both the Boston announcers said (at the time) and sportsticker (espn) and sportsline.com and the AP recap says:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recaps/20021030/chibos.html

Bulls forward Tyson Chandler was ejected in third quarter after receiving his second technical foul for hanging on the rim after a dunk. The second-year forward was Chicago's leading scorer with 13 points before being tossed.

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/recap/[email protected]

Chicago forward Tyson Chandler was ejected from the game in the third quarter after picking up his second technical foul. 

Chandler was called for the first one in the second quarter after arguing with the referees over a foul. In the third quarter, he converted an alley-oop dunk and hung on the rim, screaming at Celtics center Tony Battie as he landed.

http://www.nba.com/games/20021030/CHIBOS/recap.html

Bulls forward Tyson Chandler was ejected in third quarter after receiving his second technical foul for hanging on the rim after a dunk. The second-year forward was Chicago's leading scorer with 13 points before being tossed.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Those accounts just aren't correct. Tyson barely hung on the rim at all; it was his brief stare-down of Tony Battie afterwards that got him rung up.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> This is what both the Boston announcers said (at the time) and sportsticker (espn) and sportsline.com and the AP recap says:


Boston's television announcers did NOT say this.
The television announcer said it was for taunting...which was pretty obvious



> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recaps/20021030/chibos.html
> 
> Bulls forward Tyson Chandler was ejected in third quarter after receiving his second technical foul for hanging on the rim after a dunk. The second-year forward was Chicago's leading scorer with 13 points before being tossed.
> 
> ...


Like Scott May wrote, those accounts are wrong. Like Scott also wrote Tyson barely hung on the rim at all.

The taunting was quite egregious. Here is an accurate accoun from the Daily Herald:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls_story.asp?intID=3756036

....Chandler was ejected with 8:52 left in the third quarter after drawing his second technical foul of the game for taunting an opponent. He had to watch on television as Trenton Hassell drilled a 3-point basket with one minute left to provide the winning points....


....The second technical came after Chandler slammed home a missed shot, then unleashed one of his trademark screams. He was quickly teed up by referee Ken Mauer.

"The first time, I probably deserved the tech because we were jawing back and forth," Chandler said. "The second time, I was just showing emotion.

"When I screamed, it wasn't to offend anybody; I was trying to get my team fired up. We were losing and I was trying to get us hyped. There wasn't even anybody around me. I don't know who I was taunting. I was screaming to myself."...."


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, I'm not arguing aginst the position that Tyson needs to channel his emotion a little better on the court but doesn't it bother anybody else just a little bit that the likes of Garnett, Cater, Francis and countless others shamlessly promote themselves after dunks putbakes and big buckets(reguardless of the quater) and are not slapped down by the refs as quickly about it? I only bring this up because after enduring the past few seasons I've seen a lot of that type of behavior towards the Bulls players by opposing players and I can't recall any of them being T'd up so quickly. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Tyson's screams.....*

I personally hate those kinds of displays. I'd rather the refs T him up every time if it'd make him stop doing it. He's too classy a kid for this kind of stuff....


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>willieblack</b>!
> Hey, I'm not arguing aginst the position that Tyson needs to channel his emotion a little better on the court but doesn't it bother anybody else just a little bit that the likes of Garnett, Cater, Francis and countless others shamlessly promote themselves after dunks putbakes and big buckets(reguardless of the quater) and are not slapped down by the refs as quickly about it? I only bring this up because after enduring the past few seasons I've seen a lot of that type of behavior towards the Bulls players by opposing players and I can't recall any of them being T'd up so quickly. Just one man's opinion.


willie, its one thing to shamlessly promote oneself, quite another to glare at your opponent. If TC rocks the rim, beats his chest, raises his arms to get the crowd excited, this is allowable behavior. But glaring at Tony Battie (gawd, this is Tony Battie for goodness sake) will get you a T no matter who you are.

Suffice it to say, TC needs to stop some of these antics lest he gets the dreaded 'reputation'. 


VD


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*We Won We Won YES*

Maybe the dark are pass who knows but we won and we beat them in their house. :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: you need to edit your language please?*



> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Get real - I am the one who started the thread


okay, so you were the first one to predict it? show me? thanks!:grinning:


----------

